# Photos sans iCloud



## chamyr (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Je vais passer d'un iPhone 6s à un iPhone XR. Je n'ai pas assez de place sur iCloud pour faire une sauvegarde. Comme j'ai beaucoup de photos, et que je vais garder mon ancien iPhone, je me posais cette question : si je supprime Photos de la sauvegarde iCloud, puis je fais une sauvegarde (donc sans les photos), puis je mets mon compte iCloud sur mon nouvel iPhone, je n'aurai donc pas les photos sur ce nouvel appareil, mais est-ce qu'elles seront toujours disponibles sur l'ancien pour consultation ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Si tu supprimes la photothèque sur iCloud, tu n’as plus de photos sur iCloud donc plus rien à consulter quel que soit l’ibidule.
Par contre tu gardes tes photos en dur sur ton 6S.


----------



## chamyr (6 Décembre 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu supprimes la photothèque sur iCloud, tu n’as plus de photos sur iCloud donc plus rien à consulter quel que soit l’ibidule.
> Par contre tu gardes tes photos en dur sur ton 6S.



ok, donc ce serait exactement ce qu'il me faut! Donc je pourrai utiliser mon 6s avec le même identifiant apple, et donc avoir accès à mes photos pour les regarder et les sauvegarder sur un disque dur ultérieurement par exemple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Décembre 2019)

Tes photos étant en dur sur ton 6S, iCloud ne te sert à rien puisqu’il interviendra pas dans le visionnage des photos qui se feront que depuis le 6S. Ton nouveau téléphone n’aura pas d’accès à ces photos. En pratique il est inutile de re activer iCloud sur le 6S.
Attention par contre à rapatrier tes photos en pleine définition si tu avais activé « optimiser le stockage » car dans cette hypothèse tu n’as plus tes photos en pleine définition sur ton 6S.
Donc si tu es dans le cas de l’optimisation du stockage
1 - désactiver « optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone « dans réglages > ton nom > iCloud > photos 
Attendre que tes photos soient en pleine définition sur le 6S
2- désactiver la photothèque (Photos ICloud).
3 - supprimer tes photos sur iCloud si elles ne s’effacent pas.
Tu as intérêt à avoir une sauvegarde de tes photos sur un DDE.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Tu as intérêt à avoir une sauvegarde de tes photos sur un DDE.


On est bien d'accord !
Parce qu'autrement, si l'iPhone tombe en rade, c'est mort de chez mort pour les photos sans cette sauvegarde !


----------



## chamyr (6 Décembre 2019)

ok, merci beaucoup ! C'est ce que je voulais savoir, je vais suivre ta marche à suivre oyapoque. Et j'ai même tout compris youpie ! 
Et oui of course je transférerai les photos sur un dde . Merci encore !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Décembre 2019)

Avant de faire la manipulation iCloud évidemment


----------

